

Intel and Cray Land Contract for 2 Dept. Of Energy Supercomputers - emn13
http://anandtech.com/show/9151/intel-xeon-phi-cray-land-contracts-for-2-dept-of-energy-supercomputers

======
emn13
It's probably coincidence, but the timing of the Guanzhou ban (discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9349116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9349116))
is certainly interesting, given this development.

~~~
higherpurpose
Why would you assume it's a coincidence by default? These discussions about
the China export ban have been going on for the past 6 months. Plenty of time
to set-up some kind of deal.

And now right after we discover Intel can't sell to China anymore and
therefore China can't have the "more powerful supercomputer in the world"
anymore (at least for now), we find out that DoE, a US government agency,
kicked Nvidia and brought in Intel to build the "most powerful supercomputer".

Yeah, I don't think it's a coincidence. Sounds like a way to not make Intel
too pissed off about it and sue the US government over the restrictions (which
it _could_ do, but now won't.

